# I have tricycle parts for sale!



## jkent (Jul 18, 2012)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?29986-Lots-of-things-for-sale! For that hobbiest restoring an old tricycle. I have tricycle parts. Let me know what your looking for.


----------



## Rschwartz (Jul 26, 2012)

*parts*



jkent said:


> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?29986-Lots-of-things-for-sale! For that hobbiest restoring an old tricycle. I have tricycle parts. Let me know what your looking for.




What for parts do you have? I need a few for a restoration project.
Randy


----------

